# What have gimp cups and ghostscript in common?



## Erratus (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, it's no joke: They install a complete firefox-2.0.0.20_6.1

Even if trying to install /usr/ports/graphics/gegl I end up with a complete firefox2. This sucks cause I have firefox3 installed and do not want to have firefox2 *and *firefox3. Why is this waste of ressouces and time? Is there a way to avoid this?


----------



## ale (Apr 22, 2009)

At the moment, no.
From what I've understood there are plan by mozilla people to build firefox on top of libxul while now it's all merged.
Since gnome2-2.26, it's possible to use WITH_GECKO=libxul, but I think that not all the ports depending on firefox-2 has been updated to use it, so at the moment it will result in even more waste of space (libxul+ff2+ff3).
I think that (still, from what I've understood,) on the future we will have ports depending on libxul only and a relatively small firefox port built on top of it.

The gecko ports are not maintained by the gnome maintainers anymore because of lack of (human) resources and they have now a new maintainer.
A new dedicated ml has been created (the 000000 message has been posted yesterday), you may want to lurk it for news or ask if my feelings are right.


----------



## Erratus (Apr 22, 2009)

Is there a way to know the necessary libraries and get rid of the rest or have one to live with the junk?


----------

